# Fuel injected Honda EU7000iS long term storage advice?



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks for reading this guys. As the EU7000 is fuel injected how does the long-term storage routine differ from a carbureted generator storage prep? I run non-ethanol gas w Sta-bil Marine.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

fll the tank up full
we double dose the fuel with stabile, and we have fuel that is still viable at 10 years....
a full tank has less air in it so less chance of sucking in moisture with the heat and cool through the tank vent.

storage in a cool dry place is best.
or constant temperature place.

a gen cover is a great plan.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

page 67


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we use marine fogger oil
only on the units to be stored outside or in a damp area


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yep on a fogger Oil and second best is a spoonful of 2stroke oil. Be sure to pull the starter rope slowly. Maybe even cover the spark plug hole with a rag. It can make a mess if you’re not careful ...😬 Dutchy


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yep on a fogger Oil and second best is a spoonful of 2stroke oil. Be sure to pull the starter rope slowly. Maybe even cover the spark plug hole with a rag. It can make a mess if you’re not careful ...😬 Dutchy*z*


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

forum posting is slow today just a heads up


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I keep E0 gas in my generators with a dose of yamalube stabilizer. Tanks are always kept full. With my E0 supply in jugs I’ll take a half empty 5 gal and fill a 2.5gal to further reduce air contamination. Always stabilized. I started doubling the dose.


----------



## JVazquez53 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ground Fault said:


> Thanks for reading this guys. As the EU7000 is fuel injected how does the long-term storage routine differ from a carbureted generator storage prep? I run non-ethanol gas w Sta-bil Marine.


Very simple. the owner's manual explains how to o it. If you dont have the manual, it can be downloaded free. Honda states that "long term storage" is a year or more In case you cannot access it, just fill the tank add stabilizer to the fuel, pull the plug out, dump about a tsp of 10W30 oil through the plug hole. pull the recoil rope couple of times. Replace the plug. Now is ready. Coming out of storage: dump all the fuel, put fresh fuel in, replace the plug. If its a year or less, what I do is I start mine like every 2 months. I do have a battery tender connected.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

And very, very important is to mouse proof it!!!! They build nests, gnaw wiring, urinate (very corrosive) everywhere. I use Tom Cat in the barn and midway though the winter, replace the bait, works well. Had some bad experiences before I started using it. I tried getting a barn cat but my wife immediately adopted it into the house.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks guys. I first read the storage part of the manual before anything else in there! I guess I'm resigned now to syphoning the year-old gas out and running it in the lawnmower. I too tend to stabilize beyond the directions on the bottle, so it will be useable. I was just checking in here to see if anyone had discovered anything that builds on the recommendations in the manual.

Exmar, I was speed scanning your post and misread "corrosive" as "explosive". It got my attention, that's for sure.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

exmar said:


> I tried getting a barn cat but my wife immediately adopted it into the house.


Kudos to the wife. Here is a proponent of an alternative solution


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Ground Fault said:


> Thanks guys. I first read the storage part of the manual before anything else in there! I guess I'm resigned now to syphoning the year-old gas out and running it in the lawnmower. I too tend to stabilize beyond the directions on the bottle, so it will be useable. I was just checking in here to see if anyone had discovered anything that builds on the recommendations in the manual.
> 
> Exmar, I was speed scanning your post and misread "corrosive" as "explosive". It got my attention, that's for sure.


I drained the fuel out of my Firman and am now in the process of burning it in the lawn engines. It's a mix that contains fuel that's from 2018. It seems to be burning fine in the yard equipment, at least so far.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

I converted mine to natural gas.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

same here...
no issues with city storage on fuel with NG.
and have the tri fuel option if we loose city NG..


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> I converted mine to natural gas.


Good job, despite the Old Model of the EU7000is  - New Model has 5 items in the iMonitor Menu


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

I'd go NG too on mine if it was on this side of the road. Quite expensive to get them to push it under and establish service. Maybe that'll be next. All electric otherwise. Is there a minimum NG charge on a monthly gas bill if you don't use any? I went propane on the EU2200 and I love it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I have ng, and using hot water heater as well as stove in the summer.
here in Iowa the monthly min is $17.00.
lol
i do not use the min on the hot water and stove!
but i do run the gens some ans still do not meet the min!
GRIN!

you might want to sweet talk them on the NG setup!
on my old property they quoted $2000.00 
i decided to run it any way...

lol
when it was all done the construction bill was only $200.00!
no kidding!
and then $13.00 per month... during the non use.

but I did it during the summer when they were not busy!
I just told them to do it when they were free and not buried with projects!
pretty cool as they had another project that was a block over so they were close with the drill and knife!
drill under the road and knife for the 200 feet in the front yard.
and a small 14 foot deep pit to start the knife with the backhoe.
I had the locates done and was renewing them every week so the paint and flags were fresh!
it made the house worth more as it was ready for a gas furnace!
i was electric heat when i was there.


----------

